# H.I.D........



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

How about this, about $850 materials, 40 hrs labor, the reaction you get from everyone... priceless.

Hella ECE ES bi-xenons... awesome.
Feel free to ask any questions, I'll be taking some night shots soon...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

welcome to the world of retrofit ! congrats on the retro look great ! and what shrouds are you using ?


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

very nice, but where did you find the projector lense "thingys"


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

shots with the lights not trned on?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Color Temp? Looks like 4300 or 5300 from the pics, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, I bought all my stuff from HIDtech.com, and yes it is the lower color tem like 4100/4300k. Unfortunatly I don't have my own dig camera, so I take pictures only when I can. Here are a few more. I still don't have any pics of night shots, but they also need some alignment tweeking anyways ;P



























Again everything I got was from HIDtech.com.... the shrouds are are the "type s"


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> welcome to the world of retrofit ! congrats on the retro look great ! and what shrouds are you using ?


I took a look at yoru car domain, nice shroud idea, unfortunatly I have a few hot spots, but I see you illiminated that with your cover! Nice retro!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Camarok said:


> I took a look at yoru car domain, nice shroud idea, unfortunatly I have a few hot spots, but I see you illiminated that with your cover! Nice retro!


thanks but the retro on my car right now has been sold and im waiting to install my new ones. :thumbup:


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> thanks but the retro on my car right now has been sold and im waiting to install my new ones. :thumbup:


cool, I'm thinking of doing another retro with the stock headlights I have left over, I bought brand new ones for this one, so I have an extra set as of now :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea i really like my dual hid halo projector set up... i like it alot better than my crystal clear and a6 ece retro.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice job on the HID setup, but I wanna see more on those LED fitted corners you got there.


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

as of right now, I don't have pics of them on my computer, but on our webiste we have a few... http://www.latenightcustom.com/index_files/Page2073.htm, It takes a bit to load, but there it is. I can get a few more if you give me a day or so, i can also show you the construction of them too!


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

BWT Liuspeed, I will hopefully ordering something from your site! It's awesome!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Camarok said:


> BWT Liuspeed, I will hopefully ordering something from your site! It's awesome!


thanks !

how did you do the LED in the corners?


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

Led corners.... lets see, Took a drill bit equal to the 5mm LED, some resistors, wire, 10000mcd yellow leds, made some arrays on the back side of the housing. As soon as I get some pics from my buddies computer, I'll start post some pics.... you can see in one of them I have the corner off, and its hanging there in my second post with pics.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how well do they light up during the day ?


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

The "parking light/running light" part of the corner isn't too bright during the day, but the blinker part is very noticable, ther are I think 27 total each side dedicated for the blinker, and 5 forward facing for the running light, each having their own circuit. I'll get some pics during the day blinker only... Although I need to put in a load resistor for the fast blinking, but i'm going to wait, seeing as I am going to put LEDs everywhere.... brake reverse turn and parking  superflux are my friend for the red !!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i was thinkin about that.. cuz i want my parking/running light to be noticable so i was thinking about something higher than superflux more like luxeons. but getting the circuitry to work with luxeons are a bit difficult


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah... well if you look at all the luxury cars with LEDs they are mostly superflux, from what I've seen. Just that the lenses they are shining through don't have refractive material like most lenses are, they have what are called a Parabolic Reflector for each LED, and really, I am only looking at using them for red. I've found super bright 5mm amber, but the rears may need brighter. I'm still in the process of doing things.

If anything my brake lights need to be most noticable!


----------

